# Grinding??



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, as some of you might know I am a new to snowboarding but I think as of my last trip I am past the beginner stage or atleast now I can link my turns on steeper runs and get going pretty fast while staying relatively balanced. And I am going to Moonlight Basin in like December 30th and I want to be able to grind on a box/rail and was wondering how hard it is. I will probably go up to a closer mountain ( Red Lodge) before the time comes for Moonlight and I could practice their maybe. So do you just kinda ride onto a box on your first time or what? And plus as of this Sunday the terrain park on the easier lift (Miami Beach) didn't have any rails, boxes, or ramps nor is that side where it was last year even groomed! So what, should I hope for that to open, will it even open, or should I try one of the 2 on Triple Chair (more dificult lift) which are blue runs instead of green. So yeah, any tips? Thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

And how is/how will the snow be December/Janurary time of the season? Thanks.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Troll comment: Only one kind of grinding i do, and that is with your mother. 
Actual comment: i didn't read the post, but when it comes to rails and shiz like that. you have to go balls to the walls and don't get scared because that is when you eat shit. So go do it and dont pussy out. learning rails and jibbing will generally hurt you, so be prepared for that. And it helps if you make a rail in your backyard and practice on that.

Edit: first time. ouch. Its gonna hurt. Your going to slip out as soon as you get on it. It requires alot of balance and practice. dont let it get you you. When i first started i was terrified and i eat shit so many times. after a while you dont care anymore... I used to be a park rat at cop in calgary. park after school and every Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

grinding is actually the skateboard term. snowboarders call it jibbing. the main thing you gotta do is just stay as dynamic as you can. keep the knees bent and the center of gravity lower. if you start sliding of a rail or box, just slide off with it. DO NOT use your edge to try to stay on. your board will just slip right out from under you. that always sucks.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Here's what it looks like going onto a ride-on flat box and flat-down box. About 30 seconds in.

The trick is to avoid trying to steer on the box. Once you're on, you're just along for the ride.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

good to know your getting better on your turns. The park side on Miami might open up if we get more snow.


----------

